# to buy or not to buy



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi All, long time reader first time post. I own a craftsman LT 2000 that takes care of my 1.33 ac. I have had the little tractor for 7 yrs and have not even changed a belt as of yet. I enjoy maintaining it and keeping it clean, but have never rebuilt anything mechanical, and I need more than the LT will do. I have done alot of research on garden tractors and have decided to buy used. I went to look at a h-16 yesterday it has a deck without the hanging hardware, deck is red and looks good. Blower is yellow with surface rust and looks good. Tiller with lots of surface rust and missing the hood. And a front plow that looks hardly used, all impliments are bolens and are supposed to fit the tractor. The tractor overall looks good to fair, the tec does not smoke or leak oil, it does sound loud to me and vibrates more than my b.s. does. The trannt works locked and unlocked though it is leaking fluid but could not find out where. Hydro seams to work, the stearing is a little sloppy and the brake latch for the emergency brake is gone. It seams to be alot of tractor!!! and alot more complecated than my LT, and if the tec dies what then? The guy will sell for $600. What say you all? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Hmmmm. Sounds like a good deal but we can't see it either, or listen to it, or try it out. Sounds like it's worth the money though, and I'd probably jump in to it. After all, it is a hydro!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Bolens were a good machine in their day. I've had mine since 71. If the engine ever goes on ya you could do an engine swap. I put a B&S flat twin in mine over 20 yrs ago. Still running today.


----------



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

Mickey, does the shaft drive and or hydrolic lift complicate the motor swap. I ask due to my limited knowladge, though I am game! also is there two different drive shafts? one for the front, one for the back?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

FLIGI said:


> Mickey, does the shaft drive and or hydrolic lift complicate the motor swap. I ask due to my limited knowladge, though I am game! also is there two different drive shafts? one for the front, one for the back?


Nope, did have to modify the frame tube under the engine to accomodate the increased height. Used original engine pully and seem to recall ues same belts as original. Hood even closes.

On my model PTO shaft has splines for both front and back. Hyd runs off charge pump on the HST.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like the guy is asking a little to much for what he has.


----------



## FLIGI (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea,, he started out at $850 then dropped the price to $650 thats when I went to see it and he told me if I bought it on the spot he would let it go for $600. My gut tells me $500 would be a fair price. But you dont see to many around here?


----------

